# Smart Fortwo ED drivetrain transplant



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Most OEMs try to make their crap incompatible and self destruct if the modules don't communicate as expected.

Its easiest to use the entire drivetrain, dash and electronics from the donor car along with the donor cars battery. That way it thinks its a smart car (or whatever you stole it out of)

Otherwise most of the OEM components, save the battery, motor, drivetrain and charger are almost useless. (notice I didn't mention the OEM controller(s) in there)

Cheers
Ryan


----------

